# European Tour fantasy league



## Siren (Jan 18, 2017)

Is there a league this year ?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 18, 2017)

Yes , but it normally doesn't start until The Masters weekend

Watch this space &#128077;


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 18, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Yes , but it normally doesn't start until The Masters weekend

Watch this space &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Its started this week. This weeks the first event.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 18, 2017)

Well, they kept that quiet.
Back to the old rules.
No VC, Captain's points doubled and no cut replacement...

Get picking


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 18, 2017)

Have quickly created a League 

GM Forum 

Pin is V5h8lODqlC


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 18, 2017)

Garush34 said:



			Its started this week. This weeks the first event.
		
Click to expand...



Phil, I did tell you so earlier


----------



## Imurg (Jan 18, 2017)

It always used to start with the Desert Swing but was late starting last year...
Hadn't received an email like previous years...
Oh well...


----------



## snell (Jan 18, 2017)

How and where do you sign up??


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 18, 2017)

https://fantasyrace.europeantour.com


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 18, 2017)

Joined the league forum name as team name.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 18, 2017)

Sorry chaps 
Didn't get an email as we normally do
Please use the GM team that LP has set up

Poor show from the European tour


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 18, 2017)

Sorted.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 18, 2017)

Sent an email to the European tour complaining about the lack of notice, apparently they sent an email out yesterday, still far too short notice.

Many people will join late and miss the deadline for this week and will be disadvantaged , I have suggested they scrub this week and start afresh next week after sending out some more emails


----------



## BrianM (Jan 18, 2017)

Is there an app to change your team on a weekly basis?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 19, 2017)

Don't think so, but you can change it on your phone on the MyEuropeanTour website.

Good start for my Captain, Stenson. Also nice to see another of my picks, Olesen, finishing strong with 3 birdies! Really should have picked Kaymer though.


----------



## Capella (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm mad at myself now. I thought about the Fantasy league just yesterday and then remembered that it started with the Masters last year and just assumed it would be the same again without checking. Now I missed the first tournament. I am really surprised they did not send out an email to last years participants to inform them that it starts earlier this year.


----------



## Slime (Jan 19, 2017)

Just been made aware of this season's league.
Missed the deadline ................ not best pleased!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2017)

I think i have accepted everyone into the league - if anyone hasn't been just let me know 

Mods is it ok for this to be a sticky ?


----------



## Raesy92 (Jan 20, 2017)

Well 4 out of my 6 made the cut. Few are looking not too bad to earn a fair amount of points.

Shame I backed Danny Willett and made him my captain ... Fancied him to turn his poor form around to kick off the new season. Pieters was the other that missed the cut for me.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 20, 2017)

Capella said:



			I'm mad at myself now. I thought about the Fantasy league just yesterday and then remembered that it started with the Masters last year and just assumed it would be the same again without checking. Now I missed the first tournament. I am really surprised they did not send out an email to last years participants to inform them that it starts earlier this year.
		
Click to expand...

Suggest that everyone emails the European tour and have a good old moan at them


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 21, 2017)

Joined. Smudger's Superstars. Very much the Crystal Palace of Fantasy Golf


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 22, 2017)

Make that Chelski. I'm only leading for the first time in my life. Can we stop the season now please...? :whoo:



Radbourne2010 said:



			Joined. Smudger's Superstars. Very much the Crystal Palace of Fantasy Golf 

Click to expand...


----------



## drewster (Jan 23, 2017)

GUtted that i missed the start of this as I'm normally a bit of a Fantasy Golf Geek. Pretty rubbish from the ET not emailing previous competitors that we're back up and running .


----------



## paddyc (Jan 23, 2017)

Just signed up Phil.

Team name Who's your Caddy.

cheers


----------



## Raesy92 (Jan 23, 2017)

Decent start considering my captain got absolutely 0 points. Larrazabal got me most of my points with his second place finish.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 23, 2017)

Everyone should be in the league who requested now 

I'll give it a couple of weeks until it gets going and will post up the league and then do it once a month until it gets to the nitty gritty at the end 

Cheers


----------



## Fish (Jan 23, 2017)

Happy-ish with mid table, I was flying at 1 point with Rafa, Henrik & Martin all at the top but they all slid, only had 1 miss the cut so relatively satisfied. Onwards & upwards &#128077;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## snell (Jan 23, 2017)

My captain Ben Heung An let me down a bit on the last day


----------



## drewster (Jan 24, 2017)

Team picked for this week !!  A week behind you guys but it's a marathon not a sprint !!!


----------



## Slime (Jan 24, 2017)

drewster said:



			Team picked for this week !!  A week behind you guys but *it's a marathon not a sprint !!!*

Click to expand...


I'm banking on that, too!


----------



## Slime (Jan 25, 2017)

I've just got an email from European Tour saying that my team has been changed to the following;

*Paul Waring
Rafa Cabrera Bello
Ernie Els (Captain)
Matteo Manassero
ThorbjÃ¸rn Olesen
Alex Noren

*Just logged in to find my team was as I selected and not as above!
What's going on?
Has anyone else had this?
I just want to know that my team is as I picked and not as the ET has selected.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 25, 2017)

No emails for me.
Just changed my team, hard picks this week.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 25, 2017)

best check that all are still playing, just in case


----------



## Slime (Jan 25, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			best check that all are still playing, just in case
		
Click to expand...



They were when I checked earlier this evening!


----------



## sportsbob (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks for adding Sportsbob's scramblers, given you all a head start having been caught out last week and after day 1 in Qatar, I am going to fall further behind.


----------



## Slime (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm glad it's reverted to the old format ........................ BUT, it would be nice if team picks were highlighted in blue as they used to be.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 26, 2017)

Slime said:



			I'm glad it's reverted to the old format ........................ BUT, it would be nice if team picks were highlighted in blue as they used to be.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Especially when there is an option to have them highlighted on the Profile page, but it doesn't seem to work!


----------



## Raesy92 (Jan 26, 2017)

All my players tightly packed after round 1, 5 on -2 and 1 on -3.


----------



## Fish (Jan 27, 2017)

Not looking good for my selections this week, 1 just scraping through the cut so I have a full house, 2 are in the top 10 on -8 but nobody is setting the place alight!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 27, 2017)

Got two tied for the lead (Aphibarnrat and Sulli), Noren 2 back, RCB 4, Luiten 5 and Wiesberger just made the cut, so have a full house. Hopefully one of the lads (hopefully captain Noren) can take the win.


----------



## Slime (Jan 27, 2017)

Five through, but no-one really challenging for the lead ................ yet.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 27, 2017)

I broke my rule and picked last week's winner....
Cheers Tommy&#128169;&#9971;


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 29, 2017)

why do I bother, 62k this week,


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 30, 2017)

Well, all six made the cut with Bradley Dredge joint leader. From there they all went south although most weeks I'd be happy with 175K. Still top for another week...:whoo:


----------



## Capella (Jan 30, 2017)

Good start for me (I missed last week, so this is my first round). I had Jaco van Zyl who came in tied for second after the play-off and had Cabrera-Bello as team captain, who came in T6. Kieffer missed the cut and my other three (Kaymer, Colsaerts and Luiten) came in somewhere middle-ish.


----------



## Slime (Jan 30, 2017)

A poor start.
Missed last week and got â‚¬147,000 this week to put me into 22nd spot.


----------



## Slime (Feb 1, 2017)

Slime said:



			I've just got an email from European Tour saying that my team has been changed to the following;

*Paul Waring
Rafa Cabrera Bello
Ernie Els (Captain)
Matteo Manassero
ThorbjÃ¸rn Olesen
Alex Noren

*Just logged in to find my team was as I selected and not as above!
What's going on?
Has anyone else had this?
I just want to know that my team is as I picked and not as the ET has selected.




Click to expand...


Same again, except this week they have Jiminez as captain and Quesne instead of Noren .
I've just checked my team and it is as I picked, not as per their email.
Anyone else getting this?


----------



## Capella (Feb 1, 2017)

Slime said:



			Same again, except this week they have Jiminez as captain and Quesne instead of Noren .
I've just checked my team and it is as I picked, not as per their email.
Anyone else getting this?
		
Click to expand...


no ... all normal on my side

Maybe you have a second account by accident? Are you logging in with different devices ( like from your Smartphone or the like?) ... maybe it has one account under your email and one under your Twitter/Facebook login or something like that.


----------



## Slime (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm old school.
No Twitter or Facebook and I don't do internet with my phone ................ my eyes won't allow that!
Thanks for the thought though, good shout, albeit unfortunately off the mark :thup:.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 2, 2017)

Can't believe I didn't stick Sergio in my team this week. Just call me Rodders. 24 Carot Plonker!


----------



## Raesy92 (Feb 2, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Can't believe I didn't stick Sergio in my team this week. Just call me Rodders. 24 Carot Plonker! 

Click to expand...


Got him in as my captain. Doubt he will go on and win it right enough.


----------



## Fish (Feb 2, 2017)

When I got my email alert showing my existing team from the previous week it had a cross stating that Stenson wasn't playing, but he is :angry:


----------



## Slime (Feb 5, 2017)

Thankfully I picked Stenson as he's my only player in the top 30 and there's only a few holes left to play!
Disaster.


----------



## sportsbob (Feb 5, 2017)

Really regretting dropping Garcia having initially picking him. Come on Stenson and Hatton #whatamistaketoamake


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 5, 2017)

Garcia, Stenson (c), Hatton and Cabrera-Bello in my team. Should be a good week!


----------



## Raesy92 (Feb 5, 2017)

Garcia (captain), Stenson, Hatton, Fitzpatrick and Rafa. Think I'll be taking top spot after this week!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 5, 2017)

I've taken some stick from Fragger for two weeks now as he beat me both times...
Just putting things into perspective..
This week I beat him by more points than he currently has&#128077;&#128514;&#128077;&#128514;&#128077;&#128514;&#128077;&#128514;&#128077;&#128514;&#128077;&#128514;


----------



## Slime (Feb 5, 2017)

I've had a mare this week, an absolut mare!


----------



## Fish (Feb 5, 2017)

Fish said:



			When I got my email alert showing my existing team from the previous week it had a cross stating that Stenson wasn't playing, but he is :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Makes this even worse now, not a happy camper &#128545;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 5, 2017)

:whoo: Â£1.3mill this week shoots me right back up the table 

Will post the league up later as we are now a couple of events into it :thup:


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 5, 2017)

4 made the cut, but dropping down the league quicker than a fireman down a greasy pole


----------



## Break90 (Feb 5, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:whoo: Â£1.3mill this week shoots me right back up the table 

Will post the league up later as *I am now near the top of it* :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you Phil :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 5, 2017)

Break90 said:



			Fixed that for you Phil :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Well i did say i would give it a couple of weeks and its been a couple of weeks

So here is the top Ten


1	Raesy92	                  1,802,356	
2	Taylormade 007	          1,710,700	
3	Bunker Blues	          1,640,526	
4	Highlanders	          1,583,595	
5	Tiger's Wood	          1,577,204	
6	CLS Slashers	          1,541,955	
7	Flaming Patriots	          1,384,422	
8	Smudger's Superstars	  1,343,567	
9	Break90	                  1,247,447	
10	Rorysnewclubs	          1,218,821


----------



## Raesy92 (Feb 5, 2017)

Finished joint 8th for the full thing for this weeks selections.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 6, 2017)

Back to my customary position of mid-table mediocrity. Still, top for two weeks...



Liverpoolphil said:



			Well i did say i would give it a couple of weeks and its been a couple of weeks

So here is the top Ten


1	Raesy92	                  1,802,356	
2	Taylormade 007	          1,710,700	
3	Bunker Blues	          1,640,526	
4	Highlanders	          1,583,595	
5	Tiger's Wood	          1,577,204	
6	CLS Slashers	          1,541,955	
7	Flaming Patriots	          1,384,422	
8	Smudger's Superstars	  1,343,567	
9	Break90	                  1,247,447	
10	Rorysnewclubs	          1,218,821
		
Click to expand...


----------



## drewster (Feb 6, 2017)

Happy to be 7th after totally missing the first week. 1st, 2nd and 3rd this week with the other three also making the cut helped. Had Stenson not Sergio as the skipper though!!!


----------



## Slime (Feb 10, 2017)

Uh oh.
Four missed the cut today, including my captain.
Wiesberger is keeping me interested, but I expect he's in most teams.


----------



## Raesy92 (Feb 10, 2017)

Slime said:



			Uh oh.
Four missed the cut today, including my captain.
Wiesberger is keeping me interested, but I expect he's in most teams.
		
Click to expand...

Schwartzel was my captain and missed the cut. Also had Coetzee that missed the cut. 

Got Weisberger, Willett, Mannassero and RCB still going though.


----------



## Fish (Feb 10, 2017)

Slime said:



			Uh oh.
Four missed the cut today, including my captain.
Wiesberger is keeping me interested, but I expect he's in most teams.
		
Click to expand...

I was in the top 7 the first few weeks then dropped like a stone last week and this week will be the same as I too have lost 4 &#128563;

Only got Lee & Rafa flying the Fishy flag &#128542;


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 12, 2017)

I can't believe it, 5th this week and moving in the right direction in the league table


----------



## Slime (Feb 12, 2017)

I had a mare but still maintained my position in the GM League and even closed up on those above me.
I guess most of us had a bad week.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 12, 2017)

No big movers this week as I doubt many had Zanotti in their teams...Or Lipsky..
Most will have had Cheeseburger but the top scorer this week scored less than 450k 
Average score for me....Needed Rafa to get his stuff together&#128534;

Star-studded lineup for next week......Not!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 12, 2017)

Imurg said:



			No big movers this week as I doubt many had Zanotti in their teams...Or Lipsky..
Most will have had Cheeseburger but the top scorer this week scored less than 450k 
Average score for me....Needed Rafa to get his stuff together&#128534;
		
Click to expand...


I beat you 

Pahahahaha 

Ok only by about 25000 

But a win is a win &#128526;


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 12, 2017)

Awful week but somehow moved up 2 places &#128513;


----------



## Fish (Feb 12, 2017)

I was 9th week 1, 7th week 2 then last week 3 and then with another horror show I'm showing great strength supporting the whole table from the bottom &#128542; Lots to do ....


----------



## Imurg (Feb 12, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I beat you 

Pahahahaha 

Ok only by about 25000 

But a win is a win &#128526;
		
Click to expand...

A phrase containing the words "Straws" and "Clutching" springs to mind...


----------



## Crow (Feb 12, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I beat you 

Pahahahaha 

Ok only by about 25000 

But a win is a win &#128526;
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			A phrase containing the words "Straws" and "Clutching" springs to mind...
		
Click to expand...

That's like winning on countback Phil, well done! should wind your bro up.


----------



## rosswilliams (Feb 13, 2017)

Top for the week :whoo:  

I will take that incredibly small victory and expect the inevitable slide down the table from here on in.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm sinking faster than the Belgrano...no idea who to choose for Super 6 in Perth this week.may as well let the computer pick for all the use it'll do


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 14, 2017)

Somehow managed to move up 2 places too. Up to 3rd now. This is my year.


----------



## Garush34 (Feb 14, 2017)

Difficult to pick this week. As you can often get someone coming through the field on the weekend for a high finish. Tried to pick a mixture of players I wouldn't normally this week.


----------



## drewster (Feb 14, 2017)

Tough one this week. Anyone that gets 6 players throught to the knockouts is a genius !!!


----------



## Fish (Feb 14, 2017)

Not a single player from last week is available, which I suppose is a godsend as they all flopped big style!

I can't drop any further, so the only way is up.....:mmm:


----------



## Capella (Feb 14, 2017)

Yeah, I am finding this week tricky as well. Most of my usual players are not playing, so I more or less randomly chose some. But who knows ... golf is a funny game and betting on it always comes down to luck more than strategizing anyway.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2017)

It's a bizarre system for the event this week....
You could 24th on Sunday morning, maybe 10-15 shots back with no chance of winning ' and yet.....
Win a few 6 hole Matchplay games and you're a European Tour winner with a 2 year exemption....
Don't really get mixing Strokeplay with Matchplay
Only incentive to playing well in the first 3 rounds is making sure you're in the top 24 come Sunday...


----------



## Fish (Feb 17, 2017)

Well I'm losing 3 easily and they were some of the big boys along with my captain  &#128563; and the others all bar 1 are looking just to scrape through, another stinker of a week &#128542;


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 17, 2017)

I've got captain Olesen through after a solid round today and then Smith, Oosthuizen and Uihlein also got through. Lost Fraser and Noren to the cut. Hopefully Thorbjorn can tear it up over the weekend and dominate in the matchplay.


----------



## rosswilliams (Feb 17, 2017)

Not been following and have no idea on the format, or rules of the comp this week but have Olesen, Oosthuizen and Detry in the top 20 from what i can see. Had no idea who to pick this time.


----------



## Capella (Feb 17, 2017)

I have Oosthuizen and Heisele with relatively good chances of being in the final 24. Uihlein and Green made the cut at least, but I doubt they will be in the matchplay. The other two (Noren and Henry) missed the cut. They both actually played quite well today, but had a bit of a mare in the first round.


----------



## Slime (Feb 17, 2017)

Capella said:



			I have Oosthuizen and Heisele with relatively good chances of being in the final 24. Uihlein and Green made the cut at least, but I doubt they will be in the matchplay. The other two (Noren and Henry) *missed the cut.* They both actually played quite well today, but had a bit of a mare in the first round.
		
Click to expand...

What score makes the cut?


----------



## Capella (Feb 17, 2017)

Slime said:



			What score makes the cut?
		
Click to expand...


-2 it looks like


----------



## Garush34 (Feb 17, 2017)

Slime said:



			What score makes the cut?
		
Click to expand...

-2.


----------



## Garush34 (Feb 17, 2017)

Only lost one to the cut, with 4 currently inside the top 17 and looking good for the knockouts. Hopefully they all play round 3 well. Picking randoms this week has seemed to work so far.


----------



## Slime (Feb 17, 2017)

Capella said:



			-2 it looks like
		
Click to expand...




Garush34 said:



			-2.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks guys.
It looks like I've got five through ...................... just!


----------



## Raesy92 (Feb 17, 2017)

I have two through ... Three of mine finsihed on -1. 

Unless one of them wins or comes second I am in for a terrible week!


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 18, 2017)

All hopes hanging on Louis. Everyone else is gone. Furthest other than Louis was Jordan Smith who's been eliminated from the playoff. Nice.


----------



## Slime (Feb 18, 2017)

If I'm reading this correctly I have one through and one in the play offs ................. fingers crossed for a bit of damage limitations!

Thought about it a bit harder and it would appear that I now have two through to the last day!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 18, 2017)

Louis and Brezel through to Sunday....
Doubt anyone's going to get a lot of points this week....


----------



## Slime (Feb 18, 2017)

Hey, if I can move up at least one spot I'll be happy.


----------



## Garush34 (Feb 18, 2017)

3 through to sunday,  lost smith in the playoff.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 19, 2017)

Utter waste of time  this week


----------



## Slime (Feb 19, 2017)

Moved up 1 spot in the GM league, job done.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 19, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Utter waste of time  this week
		
Click to expand...

you scored almost double than me,


----------



## Slime (Feb 25, 2017)

Wow, I've accidentally got all six through this week!
To be fair, I expect most of us have .


----------



## Garush34 (Feb 25, 2017)

Only got 5 through to the weekend. With only stone up near the top. Hopefully the rest will move up today.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 25, 2017)

Was looking dodgy for a long time but all 6 have made the cut, captain is highest placed as well &#128521;


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2017)

Lost 1 and that was a surprise as I expected a decent round from Zander.


----------



## Slime (Feb 25, 2017)

It's just been reduced to 54 holes due to poor weather.
That's done me NO favours what-so-ever!!


----------



## rosswilliams (Feb 25, 2017)

Looks like i have 3 in the top 20 at the minute. Not been following it all this weekend though.


----------



## rosswilliams (Feb 26, 2017)

Aother shocker


----------



## Imurg (Feb 26, 2017)

rosswilliams said:



			Aother shocker
		
Click to expand...

A nothing week though
Even if all your players missed the cut you'd only be 157k down in the league..
Next week though...&#129300;


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 26, 2017)

114k this week, keeps me just of the bottom of the GM League


----------



## Slime (Feb 26, 2017)

I managed â‚¬143K and moved nowhere.
There's always next week!


----------



## BrianM (Feb 28, 2017)

Team selected for the week &#128512;
Has has anyone ever had an email asking for a head to head challenge, just got one there saying Anders Buras has challenged you.


----------



## Capella (Feb 28, 2017)

BrianM said:



			Team selected for the week &#62976;
Has has anyone ever had an email asking for a head to head challenge, just got one there saying Anders Buras has challenged you.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I have been challenged in the past as well, but I usually ignore it.


----------



## snell (Mar 1, 2017)

Finally a week where I can pick 6 players I've heard of &#129303;&#129303;


----------



## BrianM (Mar 1, 2017)

Capella said:



			Yeah, I have been challenged in the past as well, but I usually ignore it.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, I've ignored it and deleted the email.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 2, 2017)

Great. There goes captain Stenson. WD's with a stomach bug.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 2, 2017)

Deep joy!&#128549;


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 2, 2017)

Does he not understand how important this Fantasy League is? **** yourself on the green if you have to Henrik, any points doubled is better than none.


----------



## Fish (Mar 3, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Great. There goes captain Stenson. WD's with a stomach bug.
		
Click to expand...

&#128545; That's 2 on the belt he's let me down and Sternes going to be joining him unless he has a stormer today &#129300;


----------



## snell (Mar 3, 2017)

Fish said:



			&#128545; That's 2 on the belt he's let me down and Sternes going to be joining him unless he has a stormer today &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

I may be wrong here, but I don't there's a cut at WGC'S?


----------



## Garush34 (Mar 3, 2017)

snell said:



			I may be wrong here, but I don't there's a cut at WGC'S?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah no cut, guaranteed something like 43,000 for last place. So everyone should make some money. 

Wish I hadn't pick Stenson as my captain now, was going to go with Rory but thought he might not have the best week coming back from injury.


----------



## snell (Mar 3, 2017)

Garush34 said:



			Yeah no cut, guaranteed something like 43,000 for last place. So everyone should make some money. 

Wish I hadn't pick Stenson as my captain now, was going to go with Rory but thought he might not have the best week coming back from injury.
		
Click to expand...

I gambled on Rory as captain.

Hopefully he lasts the pace.


----------



## Fish (Mar 3, 2017)

I didn't pick Rory with just coming back, Sergio is my capitan


----------



## Garush34 (Mar 6, 2017)

Made a good move up to 8th. Had 4 in the top 10 the Kaymer in at 23, Stenson unfortunately my captain WD. These are thevweeks to make  moves with the money on offer.


----------



## Capella (Mar 6, 2017)

I had Rory as captain and I had Hatton and Kaymer who both did not do too badly, the others let me down a bit ... I seem to have lost my mojo a bit this season. Slid down to 17th place.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 6, 2017)

had a real chance to overtake Imurg, as he had Stenson as skipper and mine was Rory,also picked Hatton and Westy, so all looked great going into the last day.
But Westy imploded big time, Hatton had a Hatton Sunday and Rory couldnt keep up

still easily beat him on the week, but still languishing in 18th place overall


----------



## Capella (Mar 6, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Hatton had a Hatton Sunday
		
Click to expand...

yeah, he posted before the round via Twitter that he had some stomach bug. For that he actually managed pretty well.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 6, 2017)

Had a pretty good week. Rahm, Sergio and Rory my big scorers. Just a shame I picked Henrik as captain, was tempted to gamble and go with Rahm. Wish I had now!


----------



## drewster (Mar 6, 2017)

Up to 5th now , happy with that. Had Rahm in but went for Rose as my captain which in hindsight was a mistake but at least i didn't opt for Henrik as my skipper. That would have really pi**ed me off.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 6, 2017)

Up the heady heights of 9th after the WGC with 2,486,481 points. No idea for the Hero Indian Open this week. Close eyes & click... :mmm:


----------



## Slime (Mar 6, 2017)

Another poor week, enough said!


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 6, 2017)

back to holding up the league. not very good at this


----------



## BrianM (Mar 6, 2017)

Poor week for me and this weeks Indian Open looks like a lucky dip!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2017)

Current Top 10

1	Raesy92	                        3,179,642	
2	Taylormade 007                 3,039,132	
3	Rorysnewclubs	                3,036,943	
4	Tiger's Wood	                2,994,894	
5	Flaming Patriots	                2,746,116	
6	Highlanders	                2,720,169	
7	Garush34	                        2,715,216	
8	Bunker Blues	                2,696,427	
9	Smudger's Superstars	        2,486,481	
10	CLS Slashers	                2,461,509


----------



## Slime (Mar 9, 2017)

Oh dear!
My joker is +7 and hasn't finished his front nine yet!


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 9, 2017)

Not got one player under par. Uihlein and Hend sat at E. Captain sat at +4. Need Smith to make some birdies.


----------



## drewster (Mar 9, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Not got one player under par. Uihlein and Hend sat at E. Captain sat at +4. Need Smith to make some birdies.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, no one under par either !!! Guessing you've gone for Lahiri as your captain too ???


----------



## Fish (Mar 9, 2017)

I've got 1 on par then it's anything between +1 - +6


----------



## Slime (Mar 9, 2017)

My six have a combined score of +14.


----------



## drewster (Mar 9, 2017)

Slime said:



			My six have a combined score of +14.
		
Click to expand...

Can't beat that , mine are 9 over at the moment with my captain the worst of the lot.


----------



## Fish (Mar 9, 2017)

+13


----------



## Garush34 (Mar 9, 2017)

Not too bad for me, only a combined +5 so far, Hend leading the way at 1 under. As usual though some of the guys I have picked in other weeks and missed the cut are very near the top of the leader board, namely Eddie Pepperell.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 9, 2017)

My six are now +5. Hend under par, Smith and Uihlein holding on at even.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 9, 2017)

very early days, but im on +4 at the mo with Rumford the worst on +2
skipper on -1

long way to go yet campers


----------



## Slime (Mar 9, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			very early days, but im on +4 at the mo with Rumford the worst on +2  skipper on -1
*long way to go yet campers*

Click to expand...

That's the straw that I'm currently clutching!


----------



## Raesy92 (Mar 9, 2017)

+4 combined, although my captain makes up that +4 ...


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 9, 2017)

my captain is currently leading on -5, 3 others on -1 and the other two are both +1,

I'm sure it'll be different come Sunday


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 10, 2017)

Watched 30 mins of the coverage yesterday to see two of my men dump it in the water #Jonah ne:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 10, 2017)

Now my skipper (Campillo) has imploded big time

thanks mate


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2017)

What is it about this course, my best is par but he was +1 yesterday, as for my Thialand friend, he's well and truly off the Christmas card list, +19 ffs!


----------



## Garush34 (Mar 10, 2017)

I need the cut to drop to +5 or 6 and hope that Richie Ramsey has a good day today and also hope that Rafa doesn't blow up.


----------



## Capella (Mar 10, 2017)

This is getting worse by the minute ... my combined team is at 28 over par now ...:mmm:


----------



## Slime (Mar 10, 2017)

full_throttle said:



			my captain is currently leading on -5, 3 others on -1 and the other two are both +1,

*I'm sure it'll be different come Sunday*

Click to expand...

I sure hope so .


----------



## Slime (Mar 10, 2017)

Currently showing a combined total of +35.
Looking forward to next week already!


----------



## drewster (Mar 10, 2017)

THis looks destined to be another 54 holer !!!  It seems wherever you dump a tournament in the world at the moment the weather spoils it .MInor recovery for me from yesterday with SSP doing well.


----------



## Slime (Mar 10, 2017)

I watched some of the tournament this afternoon and ................... wow!
That golf course is one hell of a beast with rounds approaching six hours, not so much because they are playing slowly but because they are having so much difficulty!
 I'd love to have a go round there .............. if I could get English food!


----------



## Slime (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm now on +42 and may have no player making the cut!!


----------



## Raesy92 (Mar 11, 2017)

Four of mine made the cut. Have Chawrasia as well so it is looking not bad at the moment.

Shame my captain (Lahiri) is the furthest down of the 4 that made the cut.


----------



## Slime (Mar 11, 2017)

Actually managed to get three through.


----------



## Slime (Mar 11, 2017)

Has anyone found a way to have their players highlighted like you could do two years ago?


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2017)

Slime said:



			Has anyone found a way to have their players highlighted like you could do two years ago?
		
Click to expand...

I've got the Euro Tour app so as soon as I choose my team I highlight my players so they show at the top of leaderboard each time I look in. 

Managed to squeeze 4 through &#128540;


----------



## Imurg (Mar 11, 2017)

Got 4 through and, somehow, they're all currently in the top 20..&#128552;

You can highlight your players on the ET site leaderboard - there's a star on the far left under FAV..
Click that and your players appear at the top of the board.


----------



## Slime (Mar 11, 2017)

Cheers guys, I'll try that :thup:.


----------



## Slime (Mar 11, 2017)

Jeez, it really was that simple .


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2017)

Slime said:



			Jeez, it really was that simple .
		
Click to expand...

Knowledge is a powerful tool &#128521;


----------



## Slime (Mar 11, 2017)

Fish said:



			Knowledge is a powerful tool &#62985;
		
Click to expand...

Whereas, because I have no knowledge, I'm just a tool .


----------



## BrianM (Mar 12, 2017)

All 6 made the cut this week, sadly none are challenging at the very top.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 12, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Got 4 through and, somehow, they're all currently in the top 20..&#128552;
		
Click to expand...

Er....Make that top 8..!!


----------



## Fish (Mar 12, 2017)

Well 2 of my 4 are in the top 10 currently and 3 in the top 15, and from the way it was going at the start, I'll take that as it could have been a real nightmare!


----------



## Slime (Mar 12, 2017)

I could do with SSP's game falling off a cliff, and taking two or three others with him!


----------



## Raesy92 (Mar 12, 2017)

Got S.S.P, RCB and Lahiri (c) in the top 10, but I suspect most will have they three players.


----------



## rosswilliams (Mar 12, 2017)

Had Lahiri, RCB, Manassero, and Uilhein so hoping for a decent tally this week


----------



## Fish (Mar 12, 2017)

All 4 in the top 18, probably got what most picked but it could have been a whitewash at one time so I'll take my points and run......


----------



## Imurg (Mar 12, 2017)

rosswilliams said:



			Had Lahiri, RCB, Manassero, and Uilhein so hoping for a decent tally this week
		
Click to expand...

Don't hold your breath... I doubt there many millions on offer this week..


----------



## Slime (Mar 12, 2017)

Just two in the top ten. I won't move forward, I just hope I don't slip backward.
No event for a couple of weeks but a couple of big money tournaments just around the corner!


----------



## Garush34 (Mar 12, 2017)

Only got 3 through luckily RCB was my captain and highest of the 3. Dropped to 9th though.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 12, 2017)

i had the winner and two others in the top 10, jumped 2 places in the GM League


----------



## rosswilliams (Mar 12, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Don't hold your breath... I doubt there many millions on offer this week..
		
Click to expand...

Oh well, there's always next week....again....


----------



## Slime (Mar 12, 2017)

rosswilliams said:



			Oh well, *there's always next week*....again....
		
Click to expand...

Oh no there isn't.


----------



## drewster (Mar 13, 2017)

Turned out rosy in the end. Had SSP, Lahiri c, Uihlein, Cabrera-Bello and Aphibranrat make the cut . Up to 4th now.


----------



## Fish (Mar 13, 2017)

Stupid, I finish 17 out of 24 in the weekly but drop down 3 to go bottom in the overall, even though I got 4 through


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 14, 2017)

No tournament this week
At least I won't drop further down the table


----------



## Garush34 (Mar 20, 2017)

Though one this week with the matchplay, I'll wait for the draw to come out before selecting my 6. No point in selecting 6 for 3 of them to be in the same group.


----------



## drewster (Mar 21, 2017)

Good luck this week gents, i think we'll need it !!!! Big money available but you don't want your captain going out in the group stages .


----------



## Garush34 (Mar 21, 2017)

Just had to re work my team, had the potential that if everyone got out of the groups then they would have all met each other in the first knockout stage, so had to spread them out in the hope that I have more of a chance to get more through the first stage of knockouts. Means I have a couple guys I wouldn't want to pick but better that than losing half the team.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 21, 2017)

http://www.golf.com/tour-news/2017/03/20/wgc-dell-match-play-2017-groups-tv-schedule-purse

Draw is here if you need to see it.

Had to make one change to my team after seeing it, but pretty happy.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 21, 2017)

This event, much more so than all the others, is a complete lottery...
As its Matchplay it's not unreasonable to conclude that everyone has, relatively, the same chance regardless of their World Ranking...
In the same way that 3 lucky breaks puts you 3 up, 3 unlucky breaks puts you 3 down - and that's hard to come back from over 18 holes.
I'll be happy to see my 6 through to the last 16...After that it's a bonus.


----------



## Sportlad (Mar 21, 2017)

Yep - very difficult to predict match play with any certainty, but it's nice to have a change in format once in a while.

Some stats here which may be of help though! http://www.thestatszone.com/articles/wgc-dell-technologies-match-play-preview


----------



## Slime (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm already playing catch up so can't afford to pick an 'obvious' team so I think I'll have to go for a bit of a long shot as my Joker ................. but who?


----------



## Robertoe (Mar 21, 2017)

Sportlad said:



			Yep - very difficult to predict match play with any certainty, but it's nice to have a change in format once in a while.

Some stats here which may be of help though! http://www.thestatszone.com/articles/wgc-dell-technologies-match-play-preview

Click to expand...

Rory has to be heartened by his performance last weekend but Dustin's fundamentals (and stats) looking seriously strong once again.


----------



## Raesy92 (Mar 21, 2017)

Imurg said:



			This event, much more so than all the others, is a complete lottery...
As its Matchplay it's not unreasonable to conclude that everyone has, relatively, the same chance regardless of their World Ranking...
In the same way that 3 lucky breaks puts you 3 up, 3 unlucky breaks puts you 3 down - and that's hard to come back from over 18 holes.
I'll be happy to see my 6 through to the last 16...After that it's a bonus.
		
Click to expand...

Is it not just 1st from each group go through? If that's the case I'd be more than happy to see 3 of mine through and hope for a couple to get quite far, never mind get 6 through!!!


----------



## Garush34 (Mar 21, 2017)

Raesy92 said:



			Is it not just 1st from each group go through? If that's the case I'd be more than happy to see 3 of mine through and hope for a couple to get quite far, never mind get 6 through!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it is one from each group go through.


----------



## Slime (Mar 21, 2017)

Garush34 said:



			Yeah it is one from each group go through.
		
Click to expand...

 
So, two groups with three in?
Six groups, each with one in?
Four in one group to guarantee one into the next round?
Oooh, how about three groups with two in each?
Awww, I just don't bloody know what to do :temper:.


----------



## Garush34 (Mar 22, 2017)

Slime said:



			So, two groups with three in?
Six groups, each with one in?
Four in one group to guarantee one into the next round?
Oooh, how about three groups with two in each?
Awww, I just don't bloody know what to do :temper:.
		
Click to expand...

I went with one in each group and then looked at which winners of each group play each other in the knockouts. I ended up having everyone playing each other in the knockouts if they all won. So changed it up so that everyone would play someone different to try and maximize the amount getting through if they all play well.


----------



## Slime (Mar 22, 2017)

Bugger, hadn't realised that they'd already started meaning I can't tinker with my squad .
Hey ho, could be a good thing!!


----------



## Slime (Mar 22, 2017)

So far I have three players completed their matches.
So far I have three players completed their defeats!

Cock.


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2017)

2 wins, 2 losses, 2 halves.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 23, 2017)

4 wins, a half and a defeat for my captain, I'm hoping he comes back strong though &#128512;


----------



## Capella (Mar 23, 2017)

5 wins, one defeat


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 23, 2017)

4 wins from Rahm, RCB, Oosthuizen and Noren, a loss for Rory (though he played very well) and a half for Reed. Solid start.


----------



## Slime (Mar 23, 2017)

Well, my Joker is sinking without trace!
He lost yesterday and is already 6 down at the turn today .


----------



## Slime (Mar 23, 2017)

............... and now Gary Woodland withdraws. 
This means that if Kjeldsen beats Grillo, Rory goes home!


----------



## Garush34 (Mar 23, 2017)

Slime said:



			............... and now Gary Woodland withdraws. 
This means that if Kjeldsen beats Grillo, Rory goes home!
		
Click to expand...

Luckily Grillo is 2 up so hopefully he can keep it up.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 23, 2017)

Is Woodland out altogether..?
If so, Rory's possibly out anyway
Kjeldsen would be guaranteed another point, let's assume Rory beats Grillo
So they both have 2 points - assuming Grillo beats Kjeldsen.....
How is a tie decided?
Head to head? Kjeldsen wins....
Any idea anyone?

Apparently ties in the group stage will be decided by a sudden death Strokeplay playoff.


----------



## drewster (Mar 24, 2017)

This is going well !!!  3 definitely out including my captain, 3 possibly through and possibly and no definites into the last 16 .

#prayfortyrell


----------



## Garush34 (Mar 24, 2017)

1 defo through, 1 defo out, 4 others on the edge. All have a chance to go through but all need to win and hope that others lose. Even then they will likely go into playoffs for the group winner.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 24, 2017)

Rory, my captain gone. Noren definitely through. Rahm needs a half against Sergio to get through. Louis probably gone. RCB needs a win. Reed's gone. Not looking great. Relying on Noren and Rahm I think.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 24, 2017)

Looks like none of my wasters have progressed to the knockout stages
Bunch of know-nothing Bozos.......&#128549;&#128556;&#128557;


----------



## Slime (Mar 25, 2017)

I have one through, just one!


----------



## BrianM (Mar 25, 2017)

Slime said:



			I have one through, just one!
		
Click to expand...

Me too, thank goodness for Alex Noren 
Fair to say, I've had a shocker this week.


----------



## Fish (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm a bit lost, I've just looked at the group standings, is it just the winner of each group (16) that now go through? and what if some have the same scores, especially like in groups 3 & 10 where all 3 have 2 points each 

http://www.europeantour.com/europeantour/season=2017/tournamentid=2017024/leaderboard/index.html


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 25, 2017)

All out for me I do believe :rofl:
Knew I should have selected Rham!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 25, 2017)

Fish said:



			I'm a bit lost, I've just looked at the group standings, is it just the winner of each group (16) that now go through? and what if some have the same scores, especially like in groups 3 & 10 where all 3 have 2 points each 

http://www.europeantour.com/europeantour/season=2017/tournamentid=2017024/leaderboard/index.html

Click to expand...

There will have been a sudden death Strokeplay playoff to decide winners.
Just the group winners go through.
All my picks are mindless jerks who'll be first against the wall when the revolution comes....


----------



## Capella (Mar 25, 2017)

None of mine have progressed either ... stupid game ...


----------



## Slime (Mar 25, 2017)

Fish said:



			I'm a bit lost, I've just looked at the group standings, is it just the winner of each group (16) that now go through? and what if some have the same scores, especially like in groups 3 & 10 where all 3 have 2 points each 

http://www.europeantour.com/europeantour/season=2017/tournamentid=2017024/leaderboard/index.html

Click to expand...


This is the draw for the last sixteen, just click on the tab that says Knockout.

http://www.pgatour.com/competition/2017/wgc-dell-technologies-match-play/leaderboard.html


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 25, 2017)

lost a few in the play offs, think that leaves me exactly 0 in the last 16


----------



## Fish (Mar 25, 2017)

I've got 1 still in &#128526; at least I won't be last this week then and could climb a spot or 2 off the  bottom with so many reporting they're bust &#128540;&#128514;&#128077;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 25, 2017)

Still got 2 going well. Rahm's through and has a hopefully good tie against Kjeldsen. Then have Noren who's currently 2 up with 2 to play against Koepka!


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 27, 2017)

Boom. Won this week and moved up to 2nd in the league.


----------



## Slime (Mar 27, 2017)

I came in at 6th this week and moved up from 21st to 13th!
My first good week.


----------



## rosswilliams (Mar 27, 2017)

Starting to think that my bad run isnt just a coincidence.


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2017)

Came 10th for the week out of 24 and it got me off the bottom by 1 friggin position, what a joke &#128563;&#128405;


----------



## Slime (Apr 5, 2017)

Wow, I'm finding it difficult to pick this week. I've slimmed my choices down to seven!
I've got two vying for the last slot and I know whoever I leave out is going to have a stormer ................. but which one do I leave out ................ or do I pick them both and drop someone else, who'll obviously have a great week?
Arrrggghhh!


----------



## Garush34 (Apr 7, 2017)

Looks like all 6 making the cut. Captain only 2 off the lead.


----------



## Slime (Apr 7, 2017)

Two are definitely going home with a third player right on the bubble at +6.
Here's hoping nobody gets to -5!


----------



## Fish (Apr 8, 2017)

I've lost 3, I swapped out 2 players that I'd stuck with through thick & thin and...yes, their both in the top 10


----------



## Capella (Apr 8, 2017)

I lost Hatton. Everyone else in my team is still on board. Actually, things are looking much better for me after the Friday than they did after Thursday. But it's the Masters ... anything can happen to anyone on that course.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2017)

Lost Stensen and Noren but Sergio, Rory and Rahm are up the right end of the board and Louis's still there.


----------



## Slime (Apr 9, 2017)

This really couldn't be going any worse for me this evening !!
Garcia has found reverse and Rahm implodes on the last !!


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 10, 2017)

I had Sergio as Captain,


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 10, 2017)

Up to 8th now with Sergio, Rory, Pieters & Westy in my team at The Masters. Nose bleed territory for me. No doubt come crashing back down in Morocco this week :cheers:


----------



## Coffey (Apr 10, 2017)

From near bottom to 9th, finally had a decent week!


----------



## Slime (Apr 10, 2017)

John Rahm blew it for me. 
I stayed in 13th place but moved closer to those above me.


----------



## Fish (Apr 10, 2017)

full_throttle said:



			I had Sergio as Captain,
		
Click to expand...

So why didn't you earn 3.6m as Sergio was just over 1.8m?


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 10, 2017)

it's been a bad weekend, I id have Sergio, but not as captain as I first thought, up to 19th in the league,


----------



## fenwayrich (Apr 10, 2017)

I appear to have won the Weekly competition within our League, and gone up to 2nd place overall. Happy days.

I missed the first week altogether, so clearly the big tournaments are what counts.


----------



## Capella (Apr 11, 2017)

I jumped from 17th to 11th place. So yeah, I am quite happy.


----------



## Slime (Apr 12, 2017)

Anyone struggling to connect to the Euro Tour site?
All I get is this,

http://i.imgur.com/lExBp4V.png


----------



## Capella (Apr 12, 2017)

Works fine for me (their regular site as well as the MyEuropeanTour one) ... (Windows10, Firefox)

Have you tried
http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/

(brilliant website that lets you check if an url is working from other machines)


----------



## Slime (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks Capella, but still no good!
I've tried on a different machine in a different location, therefore using a different network.
I can get to the European Tour site home page but not onto the Fantasy page, which is where I need to go as I play their Fantasy Euro Tour game.
I'm just sooooooooo confused.


----------



## Capella (Apr 13, 2017)

Yeah, now I get it as well (I think the site might still have been in my cache when I tried yesterday or I just proceeded to the myeuropeantour start page but not to the fantasyrace page).

So definitely a problem on their side of things.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 13, 2017)

Good start for my captain, Wang. +2 thru 4. Bugger.


----------



## Slime (Apr 13, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Good start for my captain, Wang. +2 thru 4. Bugger.
		
Click to expand...


My Joker wasn't +2 'til he'd played 4 also! He soon got one back though and is currently at +1.


----------



## Capella (Apr 14, 2017)

wow ... this is a new low for me ... four of my players missed the cut (and by a mile, at that) and not one of the remaining two is under par ... I suck at this game.


----------



## Slime (Apr 14, 2017)

I only had one miss the cut ....................... my Joker!!


----------



## Fish (Apr 14, 2017)

Capella said:



			wow ... this is a new low for me ... four of my players missed the cut (and by a mile, at that) and not one of the remaining two is under par ... I suck at this game.
		
Click to expand...

I can beat that &#128563; I've lost 5 of mine and the only 1 I've got left is level par and hasn't got a scooby of picking up any decent points for me, it's a real stinker &#128514;&#128514; and I had some strong players picked in that 5 &#128542;


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 14, 2017)

Fortunately it's not a big money tournament, 
Everyone I back turns into a hacker at the mo.

If I put money onthe Grand National favourite , it would suddenly turn into a Donkey


----------



## Slime (Apr 15, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



*Fortunately it's not a big money tournament, *

Click to expand...

You're not wrong there Phil;

1st    â‚¬250,000 
 2nd   â‚¬166,660
3rd    â‚¬93,900
 4th    â‚¬75,000
 5th    â‚¬63,600

If I move up one place I'll be happy ..................... and surprised!


----------



## Slime (Apr 15, 2017)

I've just seen that my leading player dropped 8 shots in his last 7 holes!!
Hmmmm ............
He's now not my leading player .


----------



## Garush34 (Apr 16, 2017)

Lost 3 to the cut, the others all in top ten with Dunn leading currently.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 16, 2017)

A first for Smudger's Superstars, literally. Picked Eduardo Molinari & LarrazÃ¡bal. Up to 8th spot now. Nose bleed territory for me :whoo:


----------



## Slime (Apr 16, 2017)

I moved up one spot to 12th.
At least I'm moving in the right direction.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 16, 2017)

only two making the cut, total earnings $52.5k, but not last this week


----------



## Capella (Apr 17, 2017)

88,666 â‚¬ ... at least it is a cool number  And at least I picked the right one of my six losers as captain. Still, lost 3 places in the league again, dropped from 11th to 14th place ... and I was so happy I had managed to climb up a bit with the Masters.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 17, 2017)

Just to make everyone feel better, the overall leader has over 12 million points.....&#128549;


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 21, 2017)

Still in 4th after last week and looking good this week. Captain Aphibarnrat was looking like missing the cut after yesterday but an awesome -6 today has shot him up inside the Top 20. Also have Weisberger who's leading, Olesen in 2nd and Fleetwood inside the top 20. Looking good for the weekend.


----------



## Slime (Apr 21, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Still in 4th after last week and looking good this week. Captain Aphibarnrat was looking like missing the cut after yesterday but an awesome -6 today has shot him up inside the Top 20. Also have Weisberger who's leading, Olesen in 2nd and Fleetwood inside the top 20. Looking good for the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

They haven't finished the second round yet ....................... a bit too early for trumpet blowing, methinks!
I've learnt that lots can happen before the fat bird sings.


----------



## Fish (Apr 22, 2017)

Well I've only lost 1 so going by my record in this, I'm breaking out the bubbly :cheers: 

:smirk:


----------



## Slime (Apr 22, 2017)

This, I think, is the first time that none of my players have missed the cut!
They're going quite well so far, the worst is currently on -6, but there's still plenty of time for it all to go horribly wrong!


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 22, 2017)

I've got 5 through


----------



## Garush34 (Apr 23, 2017)

Had 5 through, my captain won but the others didnt do much else, move up a couple spots.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 23, 2017)

A decent week at last
Won the week for our league and moved to 10th
But more importantly ' Fragger despatched by an alarming â‚¬460kðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Fish (Apr 23, 2017)

Compared to previous disastrous weeks I'm very happy with being 13th this week and climbing up 7 places from off the bottom, and, more importantly, I've got Fragger clear in my sights to dispense next &#128540;


----------



## Slime (Apr 23, 2017)

Fish said:



			Compared to previous disastrous weeks I'm very happy with being 13th this week and climbing up 7 places from off the bottom, and, more importantly, *I've got Fragger clear in my sights to dispense next *&#63004;
		
Click to expand...

You take care of Fragger, I'm aiming for Imurg at the moment ................ he's within 200,000 points!!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 23, 2017)

Slime said:



			You take care of Fragger, I'm aiming for Imurg at the moment ................ he's within 200,000 points!!
		
Click to expand...

And i was behind you last week&#128537;


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 23, 2017)

C'mon if you think you're hard enough  :cheers::ears:


----------



## Slime (Apr 23, 2017)

Imurg said:



			And i was behind you last week&#63001;
		
Click to expand...


But last week counts for nowt ....................... where will you be next week?


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 23, 2017)

not good this week, a paltry Â£163k


----------



## Raesy92 (Apr 23, 2017)

Back to top spot, shame Fleetwood lost in the play-off or could have been so much better.


----------



## singledigitdreamer (Apr 25, 2017)

Started this a couple weeks ago, had Molinari in my team on my first week and he won the tournament and has Wiesberger this week and he won. Haha I am liking this.

.....Anticipates all 6 players missing the cut this week


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 26, 2017)

Captain Ross Fisher my only scorer this week but somehow jumped a place to 7th. Obviously a tricky event to predict.


----------



## Fish (Apr 27, 2017)

Made my selections for this week days ago but just found an email saying they've changed 2 of my players, including my captain.

So not a big deal you may think, but rather than moving my captain to someone I actually selected, they've given me some bloody frog who's massively over par with no chance of making the cut :angry:

What a joke, as for the other player, I think he's still in the car park changing his shoes, I've been given a pair of right wasters 

Not impressed with this feature..


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 28, 2017)

:rofl: Bonjeur Poisson, my Frog Levy was leading after round 1. Stick that in your Gitanes & smoke it! :ears: 



Fish said:



			Made my selections for this week days ago but just found an email saying they've changed 2 of my players, including my captain.

So not a big deal you may think, but rather than moving my captain to someone I actually selected, they've given me some bloody frog who's massively over par with no chance of making the cut :angry:

What a joke, as for the other player, I think he's still in the car park changing his shoes, I've been given a pair of right wasters 

Not impressed with this feature..
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Garush34 (Apr 28, 2017)

Currently losing 1 to the cut, 3 in the top 15 and the other 2 T55, which includes my captain.


----------



## Raesy92 (Apr 28, 2017)

Five of mine have made the cut, Larrazabal is also my captain so looking good at the moment.

Two others are tied for 8th, so looking like another good week! Also experimented by putting small stakes each way on all my selection as I have seemed to pick them well up to this point in the season.


----------



## Capella (Apr 28, 2017)

All six of mine made the cut (I think that is a first this year). I have three tied for 7th, the worst one is tied for 39th (and of course that's my captain ... you just can't have it all, I guess). Anyway, it's a solid starting position into the weekend.


----------



## Slime (Apr 28, 2017)

Five through. My joker just scraped in but my best player is sitting on -8.
I really need LarrazÃ¡bal to have a nightmare weekend.


----------



## rosswilliams (Apr 30, 2017)

Good weekend for once!


----------



## Slime (Apr 30, 2017)

rosswilliams said:



			Good weekend for once!
		
Click to expand...


Bad weekend as usual!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 30, 2017)

Slime said:



			Bad weekend as usual!
		
Click to expand...

Where are yer, where are yer...!!&#128514;&#128514;
Another good week
Moved up a place, 4th on the week in our league and Fragger completely obliterated!!&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Fish (Apr 30, 2017)

Well I wasn't last &#128540;


----------



## Slime (Apr 30, 2017)

Imurg said:



*Where are yer, where are yer...!!*&#62978;&#62978;
Another good week
Moved up a place, 4th on the week in our league and Fragger completely obliterated!!&#62541;&#62541;
		
Click to expand...

I'm currently maintaining a watching brief.
I'll make my move when you least expect it.
Timing is everything!



You have been warned.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 30, 2017)

all 6 made the cut, A Levy was one of them, star man finished j42nd


----------



## Imurg (May 1, 2017)

Centurion Sixes not included in the game, next week's event is in Portugal
Good luck finding 6 players you've heard of....


----------



## Dan2501 (May 2, 2017)

Haha did struggle finding a 6th pick. Won't really matter any way, purse will be so low it'll make little difference to the standings anyway.


----------



## Fish (May 11, 2017)

They've changed 2 of my players again and again 1 of the new players has become my captain :angry:


----------



## Garush34 (May 12, 2017)

Currently 3 in and 3 out, hoping the 3 strugglers make a change in the second round.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 12, 2017)

Pointless week this week for Fantasy. Even if you pick the winner you're only getting 83,000 euros, won't make much difference to the leaderboard.


----------



## Slime (May 12, 2017)

Garush34 said:



			Currently 3 in and 3 out, hoping the 3 strugglers make a change in the second round.
		
Click to expand...


Pretty much in the same boat.


----------



## BrianM (May 16, 2017)

Fish said:



			They've changed 2 of my players again and again 1 of the new players has become my captain :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Just noticed when doing this weeks team that 4 of my players were changed and one of the new players was captain for last weeks event, no wonder I finished 24th.


----------



## Fish (May 19, 2017)

Just losing 1 to the cut, my other 5 are all pretty safe.

Got Fraggers clear in my sights, nothing better than killing off and putting a wounded animal to the sword


----------



## Imurg (May 19, 2017)

Fish said:



			Just losing 1 to the cut, my other 5 are all pretty safe.

Got Fraggers clear in my sights, nothing better than killing off and putting a wounded animal to the sword 
	View attachment 22677

Click to expand...

Be my guest &#128077;


----------



## Slime (May 20, 2017)

I got five through, including Jordan Smith ....................... who I need to do badly now .


----------



## Dan2501 (May 22, 2017)

EuropeanTour site seems to have had a very nice upgrade. Must have only just gone live so there are a few little bugs but looks very pretty, nice refresh ahead of the BMW PGA.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 22, 2017)

Let the tour choose my team for Sicily. Managed to win with Alvaro Quiros! What are the chances? Stood still at #8 despite the win. 

Front loaded with Superstars for Wentworth this week, aside from Jordan Smith. Fingers crossed! :fore:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 22, 2017)

Fish said:



			Just losing 1 to the cut, my other 5 are all pretty safe.

Got Fraggers clear in my sights, nothing better than killing off and putting a wounded animal to the sword 
	View attachment 22677

Click to expand...

What happened there then little Fishy?

Beware the wounded animal, it bites  :ears:


----------



## Fish (May 22, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			EuropeanTour site seems to have had a very nice upgrade. Must have only just gone live so there are a few little bugs but looks very pretty, nice refresh ahead of the BMW PGA.
		
Click to expand...

I can't find my way to the Fantasy section on the app?


----------



## Slime (May 27, 2017)

I'm not too sure about the new look European Tour website.
It won't let me login as is's still 'under maintenance' and when on the leaderboard page ......................... my God, that bloody drop down thing that keeps dropping down when not asked to, wow, that really grates my gears.
Also, I can't highlight more than two of my fantasy team until I login, which I can't.
Why, just why fix something that wasn't broken.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 27, 2017)

https://fantasyrace.europeantour.com/game/myteam

Can access it here guys


----------



## Imurg (May 28, 2017)

So...........
Anyone else pick Mr Noren as their Captain this week.....
Mmmm..
Thought not&#128077;&#128076;&#128512;


----------



## Slime (May 28, 2017)

I had Noren .................. but not as my captain, that was Molinari.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 28, 2017)

Imurg said:



			So...........
Anyone else pick Mr Noren as their Captain this week.....
Mmmm..
Thought not&#128077;&#128076;&#128512;
		
Click to expand...

Smugbast 

Methinks one got dumped on from a great height 

Stupid game


----------



## Dan2501 (May 28, 2017)

I picked Kaymer as captain. Good shout. Have got Noren though, so should do alright, won't be a big score though.


----------



## Slime (May 28, 2017)

I'm hoping to move up a couple of spots from 12th.
Still got Imurg in my sights!!


----------



## Slime (May 28, 2017)

The Fantasy Tour private league page is all over the place.
What a shambles.


----------



## Imurg (May 28, 2017)

Slime said:



			The Fantasy Tour private league page is all over the place.
What a shambles.
		
Click to expand...

It always is for a while after the update......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2017)

Slime said:



			The Fantasy Tour private league page is all over the place.
What a shambles.
		
Click to expand...

The fantasy page hasn't been changed 

What you are seeing now is what happens every week


----------



## Slime (May 28, 2017)

Again, cheers for the heads up guys :thup:.


----------



## fenwayrich (May 28, 2017)

I confess to picking Noren as my captain, and I had a few quid on him as well. His position looked pretty hopeless, but thankfully last round charges can still bear fruit. I can still remember Johnny Miller in 1973. Might be back be close to the lead in the GM League now.


----------



## Slime (May 28, 2017)

Boom.
Top of the GM tree this week, (sorry Imurg ), which sees me move up to 8th.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 30, 2017)

Plummeted from 8th to 11th after a shocking weekend &#128530; Back to basics in Sweden.


----------



## Fish (May 30, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			What happened there then little Fishy?

Beware the wounded animal, it bites  :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, he who laughs last......:rofl:

Gotcha :ears:


----------



## Dan2501 (May 31, 2017)

I didn't have that bad a week but dropped from 4th to 9th. Very tight in that area between 4th and 9th!


----------



## Fish (Jun 11, 2017)

Decent top half finish this week so after a disastrous start to the campaign I'm chipping my way upwards.  

Got 3 more above me well in my sights to get to 16th at least and keep Fragger underneath in my shadow &#128540;


----------



## Slime (Jun 11, 2017)

Absolute disaster for me this week, not helped by the fact that my captain was mysteriously switched to a no-hoper who I'd never heard of!!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 11, 2017)

Won the league this week..&#128076;&#128077;
Good old Dylan....

Biggy this week.
Pick well Peeps...


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 11, 2017)

Rubbish ain't it, pick the winner and get a few other decent finishers, yet stay in the same position


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 12, 2017)

Picked the winner, but only Wiesberger from the other 5 finished in Top 15. Clear water between me & 12th place now. Looking upwards rather than backwards. Tiger's Woods mind your back son...


----------



## Slime (Jun 15, 2017)

Early days I know, but I wouldn't mind if just one of my players was under par!


----------



## Fish (Jun 16, 2017)

Oh crap &#128543;


----------



## BrianM (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm having an absolute shocker, I need some big performances today &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Slime (Jun 16, 2017)

Round one is done ...................... but I do have one player now under par!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 16, 2017)

Rahm and Rory not looking good for me, but remaining 4 including captain Rose sitting at E or better. Not as bad as it could have been.


----------



## Slime (Jun 16, 2017)

Fish said:



			Oh crap &#63007;
		
Click to expand...


Hey, you ain't doing too bad compared to some.
I need McIlroy, Westwood & Stenson to go into meltdown, although McIlroy already has.


----------



## Slime (Jun 17, 2017)

I have two through to the weekend ....................... just two .


----------



## Slime (Jun 24, 2017)

After last week's shambles I've actually got all my players playing over the weekend, but I guess that applies to most of us.


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 25, 2017)

two missed the cut, one of which was captain for the weekend, still stuck nearer the bottom of the league table


----------



## Slime (Jun 25, 2017)

I managed 4th for the week but overall position stays as was ................ but I'm Â£40K nearer my next target!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 26, 2017)

One good week in France & I'm up to Top 10. A bad week & I'm sinking like a stone on the Par 3 7th on Pines course (unless it lands in the bobbing boat) &#129310;&#9971;&#65039;&#128521;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## Yant (Jun 29, 2017)

Anyone know how many people play in total? can't see anywhere where you can find out...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 30, 2017)

There are at least 8992 players as that's as far down the leader board I can get
but I suspect 10,000 plus


----------



## Fish (Jun 30, 2017)

Going strong in France, 4 in the top 10 currently and 1 just sniffing outside that &#128540; Could be a good week &#128077;


----------



## Slime (Jun 30, 2017)

I have three in the top twenty, (but only just), and two definitely going home early.
My joker is still in it though :thup:.
I like Noren but need him to have a poor weekend.


----------



## Fish (Jul 1, 2017)

Jeez, my secret weapon went from -4 to +4 in a single round and had like me today, a 9 on a par 4 &#128563; There's hope for me yet &#128540;&#127948;&#65039;&#128031;


----------



## Slime (Jul 1, 2017)

None of my four broke par today .


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 2, 2017)

Got Fleetwood, Westwood (c), Rahm, Pieters and Noren in my team, so looking like a good week. Westy's eagle on the 13th has helped.


----------



## Slime (Jul 2, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Got Fleetwood, Westwood (c), Rahm, Pieters and Noren in my team, so looking like a good week. Westy's eagle on the 13th has helped.
		
Click to expand...

 I hope Westy discovers 15 clubs in his bag .


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 2, 2017)

Well. It's all gone bloody downhill very quickly for Westy. Jinxed him.


----------



## Slime (Jul 2, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Well. It's all gone bloody downhill very quickly for Westy. Jinxed him.
		
Click to expand...

Ooops. 
Well, based on that, I hope Pieters and Noren discover a 15th club in their bags .


----------



## Slime (Jul 2, 2017)

Sorry, I seem to have jinxed Pieters too!


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 2, 2017)

I had the winner,


----------



## Slime (Jul 2, 2017)

Me too, was he your captain?


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 2, 2017)

no, my captain and two others all missed the cut, total was 1,125,000, so only 80k from the other two 

no movement in the GM league, but the guy above is in my sights


----------



## Slime (Jul 2, 2017)

full_throttle said:



			no, my captain and two others all missed the cut, total was 1,125,000, so only 80k from the other two 

no movement in the GM league, but the guy above is in my sights
		
Click to expand...

â‚¬2.3million for me this week. 
I leapt up to 5th ................ that's 2 places ABOVE Imurg .


----------



## Imurg (Jul 2, 2017)

Slime said:



			â‚¬2.3million for me this week. 
I leapt up to 5th ................ that's 2 places ABOVE Imurg .
		
Click to expand...

Came from 2 million down on the last event to win last year's league....a few thousand doesn't bother me.....


----------



## Slime (Jul 2, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Came from 2 million down on the last event* to win last year's league*....a few thousand doesn't bother me.....
		
Click to expand...

Exactly .................. and it's your crown I'm after :thup:.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 2, 2017)

Slime said:



			Exactly .................. and it's your crown I'm after :thup:.
		
Click to expand...

You got a loooong way to go........&#128514;


----------



## Yant (Jul 3, 2017)

Looks like i'm doing something right.

Picking winners, obvs.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 3, 2017)

All my players made the cut so made for an exciting weekend. Had Rahm, Westy & Noren (Captain) who all finished tied 10th. The other three fell away badly so another case of what could have been. Deffo feel like the WBA/Stoke City of the Forum Fantasy League. 

Onwards & upwards, anyone else chose Rory for this week...?


----------



## Slime (Jul 6, 2017)

Am I the only who decided to leave Rory out this week?
I'm beginning to think that was a schoolboy error .


----------



## Fish (Jul 6, 2017)

Slime said:



			Am I the only who decided to leave Rory out this week?
I'm beginning to think that was a schoolboy error .
		
Click to expand...

I've not got him, I've took a chance on a couple of outsiders and even my captain is a risk. 

My results will either be unique and amazing or utterly pants.


----------



## Slime (Jul 6, 2017)

Fish said:



			I've not got him, I've took a chance on a couple of outsiders and even my captain is a risk. 

My results will either be unique and amazing or utterly pants.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much the same system as me.
I usually leave out an obvious pick in favour of an outsider.


----------



## Fish (Jul 6, 2017)

Absolute shocker, can see me losing 3 quite easily after tomorrow and if 2 others dont have a half decent knock, I could lose 5 of my 6 &#128563;&#128543;


----------



## Slime (Jul 7, 2017)

Westwood had a 'mare but my other five are through to the weekend.


----------



## Slime (Jul 9, 2017)

Imurg said:



			You got a loooong way to go........&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, a very long way .................... but I managed to fluke a very good week this week.
I'm not sure how, I just did!

But ....................a looooong way to go indeed .


----------



## Imurg (Jul 9, 2017)

Yep, nice one!
It's maintaining it that's the hard thing...
I thought I had a bad week until I saw Fragger's..:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 10, 2017)

Dropping like a stone here right now. Letting the Auto-pick have a go this week. Can't be any worse! &#129318;*&#9794;&#65039;&#129310;


----------



## Capella (Jul 13, 2017)

OMG ... it's as if I am cursed this year. Or worse ... I am a curse ... whoever I pick in this is doing dreadfull. I am starting to feel really bad for the players I choose. Next week I'll try to pick some guys I really don't like.


----------



## Slime (Jul 13, 2017)

Which is your team?
Four of mine are over par!!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 13, 2017)

Got 2 and 2 under, 2 at par and 2 at 1 or 2 over...
Could be worse I suppose


----------



## Fish (Jul 13, 2017)

Got 3 x -2, 2 x par, 1 x +1.

With the way things have been , I'm chuffed so far....


----------



## peteralan (Jul 14, 2017)

Is there any way to signup for a new team in this league.


Next Level 6733 Tank


----------



## Fish (Jul 14, 2017)

5 through but none will push themselves into any great scoring positions unless the weather changes dramatically and the top 10 implodes.


----------



## Slime (Jul 15, 2017)

Two through .............. just .


----------



## Fish (Jul 15, 2017)

All 5 through &#128540;


----------



## Fish (Jul 17, 2017)

Yeah baby &#128526;


----------



## Slime (Jul 17, 2017)

Good shooting, Robin.
I had an absolute disaster but managed to hold on to 3rd spot ........... for now!
This week's a biggie.


----------



## Slime (Jul 17, 2017)

I can only pick six players ................... I NEED TO PICK EIGHT!!!
Who do I leave out?
Wow, this is very difficult this week.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2017)

I think I could pick 10.....


----------



## BrianM (Jul 17, 2017)

Surely I can't be worst this week than last &#128556;
Tough to pick this week.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 24, 2017)

Well that was a good week. Up to 2nd.


----------



## Slime (Jul 24, 2017)

Hey Dan, there's still a loooooooong way to go.


----------



## Fish (Jul 24, 2017)

Chipping my way up nicely, now who's next on my radar &#129300;


----------



## Fish (Jul 30, 2017)

After losing 3 to the first cut, that's a fantastic result for me &#128526;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 30, 2017)

this is going pretty much the same as my golf atm, 3 missed the cut, total prize money 46k


----------



## Imurg (Jul 30, 2017)

Not a bad week
Moved up a place by 1000 points
But most importantly, I've beaten Fragger....again....that's 10 weeks on the bounce:rofl::rofl::rofl::thup::thup::thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 30, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Not a bad week
Moved up a place by 1000 points
But most importantly, I've beaten Fragger....again....that's 10 weeks on the bounce:rofl::rofl::rofl::thup::thup::thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah well I was away on scout camp in the middle of Wales with no signal so couldn't change team, got one auto replace, but basically the team I put in for the Open , who transformed into donkeys 

One day bro, one day I'll whip your butt


----------



## Slime (Jul 30, 2017)

Awful week for me ....................... hey ho.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 30, 2017)

Fish said:



			After losing 3 to the first cut, that's a fantastic result for me &#62990;&#62412;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, still living the dream in 17th eh?

:thup:


----------



## Fish (Jul 30, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah, still living the dream in 17th eh?

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Hey, I was rock solid bottom for a few weeks, I'm now rising like a Salmon. &#128526;

don't look over your shoulders too long, you might miss me suddenly passing you &#128540;


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 30, 2017)

Flown up to...15th! Had Levy as Captain. Glad Jordan Smith won, just wish I'd kept him in my team.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 31, 2017)

Another good week, had Smith and Levy, still 2nd but closing in on the top spot.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 1, 2017)

Anyone able to change team members yet?
They seem to be leaving it a bit later than normal.......


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 1, 2017)

Nope, still not able to change team. Hopefully be updated to allow changes soon!


----------



## Imurg (Aug 1, 2017)

Open for business


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 1, 2017)

Just changed mine.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 1, 2017)

ive never taken part in this so not sure how it all works but a bloke at my club was apparently No1 in the world this weekend in the fantasy golf?????


----------



## Capella (Aug 4, 2017)

Oh no ... I did it again. I picked Cabrera-Bello as my team captain this week .. given how well he has been playing during the last month or so it seemed a good decision to make ... and I jinxed him. I really really should not play this game anymore. I am feeling really bad for the poor guys whose careers I ruin this way ...

Also, why could I pick Kaymer when he is not even playing? Normally the system warns you in that case, does it not?


----------



## Slime (Aug 4, 2017)

I also picked Rafa ............... but not as my Captain.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 7, 2017)

New leader


----------



## Slime (Aug 7, 2017)

Not a great week, but increased my lead over someone .
I know, there's still a long way to go .


----------



## Fish (Aug 7, 2017)

Slime said:



*Not a great week*, but increased my lead over someone .
I know, there's still a long way to go .
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, not brilliant but climbed up another place, small steps and all that....


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 7, 2017)

all my picks made the cut, and came home with some points, catching Phil the Fragger up,

all is not lost


----------



## Slime (Aug 7, 2017)

full_throttle said:



*all my picks made the cut*, and came home with some points, catching Phil the Fragger up,

all is not lost
		
Click to expand...

There was no cut!


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 7, 2017)

Slime said:



			There was no cut!
		
Click to expand...

That would be why they all earned me points,

tbh, I don't watch or follow golf online or on tv, so pretty much clueless on the events


----------



## Slime (Aug 17, 2017)

After last week's rubbish the rubbish continues!
Four winners and two losers today.
You guys?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 17, 2017)

50:50 but my Skipper has gone...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 17, 2017)

3 left including my skipper

looking to beat Imurg for the 3rd week on the bounce
still about Â£6M down, but what the heck


----------



## Capella (Aug 18, 2017)

4 left, including the captain ... so far so good


----------



## Fish (Aug 18, 2017)

3 down, lost my captain


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 18, 2017)

All 6 through the first round, and luckily none of them play each other in the second round.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 18, 2017)

3 left, captain Colsaerts gone. Top spot could be under threat!


----------



## Slime (Aug 18, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			3 left, captain Colsaerts gone. Top spot could be under threat!
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't have thought so as there's so little money up for grabs.
I'm just hoping to close in on the guy ahead, I can't see me moving up a place.


----------



## Slime (Aug 18, 2017)

Two through this morning, two to play this afternoon.


----------



## Slime (Aug 18, 2017)

................. and they both lost comfortably!
Only two left, I just hope they're not playing each other.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 18, 2017)

Just the one left
Good job there's not much riding on it.
Come on Dunners!!


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 18, 2017)

Down to 3. None playing each other in the next round.


----------



## Slime (Aug 19, 2017)

Two played this morning and both got through to the last eight.
Neither are playing each other ................. but hopefully they will in the final .


----------



## Imurg (Aug 19, 2017)

All interest ended.........
zzzzzzzzz........


----------



## Slime (Aug 20, 2017)

Just one into the final .................. but he's 2 down already.
Oh, did I mention that he's my captain .


----------



## Slime (Aug 20, 2017)

Oooooooh. 
412,500 points :whoo:.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 21, 2017)

No longer top of the league  I'll get it back though, you wait!


----------



## Capella (Aug 24, 2017)

Damn, I just realized I forgot to pick my team this week (even though I got a reminder yesterday ... but I forgot as soon as I had finished reading the email). Autopick on, but now I have a team captain I never even heard of. Well, who knows ... giving my incredible poor choices this year, it might be for the better. Who know, maybe Sebastan Gros will surprise us all this weekend ...:smirk:


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 24, 2017)

My boy Thorbjorn doing bits today. Need him to get a big win and get me back to the top.


----------



## Slime (Aug 24, 2017)

He's my man too .............................. and plenty of others to boot!


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 24, 2017)

Anyone got Pieters as captain?  2 shanks and a drop add up to an 8. Now +4!


----------



## Slime (Aug 24, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



*Anyone got Pieters as captain?*  2 shanks and a drop add up to an 8. Now +4!
		
Click to expand...

Oooh ..................... harsh!
Seven of the top ten have him as their captain.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm gonna write to him and ask him to pay me to not pick him....
I pick him and he plays like an arse
I don't pick him and he wins.......
Good job everyone else is doing ok...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 24, 2017)

Imurg said:



			I'm gonna write to him and ask him to pay me to not pick him....
I pick him and he plays like an arse
I don't pick him and he wins.......
Good job everyone else is doing ok...
		
Click to expand...

I didnt pick him    

Just sayin


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 24, 2017)

early days but after day one my captain is the only one in trouble


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 25, 2017)

Naturally. What a muppet! &#129318;*&#9794;&#65039;



Dan2501 said:



			Anyone got Pieters as captain?  2 shanks and a drop add up to an 8. Now +4!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Imurg (Aug 26, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I didnt pick him    

Just sayin 

Click to expand...

No, you picked Carlsson - who missed the cut by more...&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128513;&#128514;


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 26, 2017)

Only 1 guy missed the cut - Pieters. Then have 3 currently at -5, skipper Olesen at -4 and Kaymer at -3. Come on lads, big moving day please.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 26, 2017)

captain and one other missed the cut, one other withdrew, so 3 only to count. 
current positions 7, 13 and 21


----------



## Slime (Aug 26, 2017)

Bad day yesterday with two going home.
A better day today, thankfully.


----------



## Slime (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm reckoning on about â‚¬110,000 this week .................... not good, not good at all.


----------



## Fish (Aug 27, 2017)

Shocking for me, didn't pick a team so got auto selected and they gave me all the fodder &#128545;


----------



## Imurg (Aug 27, 2017)

Slime said:



			I'm reckoning on about â‚¬110,000 this week .................... not good, not good at all.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry
Another "nothing" week
Dan won this week with 128k.......
I beT Fragger - my only real target this year now..


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 27, 2017)

Back on top as expected. This is my year


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 3, 2017)

one of my better weeks, had the winner, only one failed to make the cut, closing on 21st place


----------



## Slime (Sep 3, 2017)

I had the winner too ................ which was nice.
Jumped from 5th to 3rd, but there's still a long way to go!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 4, 2017)

Tight at the top - less than 200k points between the top 5...
Guess I'll just have to be content with beating Fragger....


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 4, 2017)

What an awful week. Was looking good after Day 1, but rapidly went downhill. Managed just 45k. Back down to 2nd!


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 7, 2017)

Not the most promising start. Captain Hatton has started very well, but Noren, Westy and Wiesberger haven't had the strongest start. Hopefully Fisher and Fleetwood go well this afternoon.


----------



## Capella (Sep 7, 2017)

Yeah, sorry, Wiesberger playing bad is my fault. I picked him as my captain.  Jinxed.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 7, 2017)

Jeez, was it tricky part of today?
Some really low scores and some telephone numbers!
Sadly all my players bar Noren are being listed by Directory Enquiries - nightmare


----------



## Slime (Sep 7, 2017)

Only one of mine broke par ................... he's -1.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 7, 2017)

Just glad I went with Hatton as captain, rest of the team +8 combined. Rubbish.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 10, 2017)

Looking alright. Two in the Top 10 including Star Man Hatton.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 10, 2017)

Pathetic week.
Seeing as, at one time, all of my players were below the cut line, I'm grateful for the 99k points I managed.....


----------



## Capella (Sep 10, 2017)

Well, I had Fitzpatrick. So that's good. Two others who made the cut. When does the new season start? This year was really crap for me.


----------



## Slime (Sep 10, 2017)

Not good, not good at all .


----------



## Yant (Sep 11, 2017)

Had Fitzpatrick as captain and also had Noren.  So did ok this week.

Back to the top of the GM league!


----------



## Capella (Sep 14, 2017)

See? This time I did not pick Wiesberger and he is 4 under after his first 10 holes, while Joost Luiten, who is my captain this week, is 3 over. I am a golf bet Anti-Midas. :temper:


----------



## Slime (Sep 14, 2017)

I've just had a look on the ET website and they are only showing two people on the course ................... both well into their back nines !!!!


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 14, 2017)

It's back showing the proper scores. 

Going with Joost as star man is looking like a good shout......


----------



## Slime (Sep 14, 2017)

All mine are underway ..................... one of whom is under par!!
Two of mine are only a few holes in, so there's still hope for a better day 1.
Glad Bernd dropped one on 18, I picked Luiten over him .......... doh!


----------



## Capella (Sep 14, 2017)

Well, I must say, if the weather is anything like it is here (and I guess it is, I live only 20 miles from the Dutch border), then conditions are highly unfair. We have such abrupt changes from sunny, dry, calm spells to almost apocalyptic storms und thunderstorms, it is untrue. It can change from almost ideal conditions to 50 mph winds in a matter of minutes. The LPGA canceled day 1 of the Evian Championship to give all players a hopefully equal chance of a fresh start tomorrow. Maybe the ET should consider doing the same. I mean, yeah, golf is an outdoor sport and natural factors always come into play, but this is really a bit much.


----------



## Yant (Sep 14, 2017)

Capella said:



			See? This time I did not pick Wiesberger and he is 4 under after his first 10 holes, while Joost Luiten, who is my captain this week, is 3 over. I am a golf bet Anti-Midas. :temper:
		
Click to expand...

Don't mean to rub it in but i have Wiesberger as captain.



*I did mean to rub it in.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 15, 2017)

I had one famous Thai player in my team until Wednesday when I swapped him out for another well known Thai player. Unfortunately, it was Kiradech I swapped out and Thongchai I subbed in. Nice one.


----------



## Slime (Sep 15, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			I had one famous Thai player in my team until Wednesday when I swapped him out for another well known Thai player. Unfortunately, it was Kiradech I swapped out and Thongchai I subbed in. Nice one.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch! 
They're, currently, thirteen shots apart ............... that's gotta hurt.
I chose Luiten over Wiesberger and that really hurts.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 17, 2017)

wow, Â£80k this week, three didn't contribute,


----------



## Imurg (Sep 17, 2017)

230k - I'll take that.
Good finish from Eddie P&#128077;


----------



## Fish (Sep 17, 2017)

Not brilliant but certainly not disasterous, chipping my way at those above me and ive 2 good close targets right above me to dispose of next week &#128540;


----------



## Slime (Sep 17, 2017)

My second successive disaster, languishing out of the top twenty .


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 18, 2017)

Slime said:



			My second successive disaster, languishing out of the top twenty .
		
Click to expand...

at least i'm in good company...


----------



## Slime (Sep 18, 2017)

And only a couple more warm up events before the big money is up for grabs!!


----------



## Capella (Sep 21, 2017)

And I did it again. Kicked Luiten out of my team (because I had him as captain last week and he failed me and missed the cut). Now he is leading after round 1. I am cursed this year, I tell you. Cursed!


----------



## Fish (Sep 21, 2017)

I missed an email letting me know that 2 players have dropped out that I picked and I've got 2 dross replacements


----------



## Slime (Sep 21, 2017)

I also dropped Luiten from my team.
He really needs to crash and burn this week!!


----------



## Garush34 (Sep 22, 2017)

currently have 3 in the top 4 at the moment, including captain. Hopefully this will continue.


----------



## Slime (Sep 22, 2017)

Well, it looks like I've lost two already.


----------



## Slime (Sep 24, 2017)

Coetzee doing me a great favour on 18 right now!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 24, 2017)

I'd beaten Fragger before the end of the 2nd round - all I'm interested in now..&#128514;


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 1, 2017)

mcilroy and kaymer the only earners for me, garcia as cpt didn't help


----------



## Slime (Oct 1, 2017)

I had an absolute disaster and dropped from 4th to 8th this week.
I prefer last week's format, you know, the one where Slime's Slammers do really well!
Lot of work to do now.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 1, 2017)

So far back from the top , I've almost given up.
The only thing that motivates me is putting Fragger to the sword.....again......
Roll on next year..


----------



## Slime (Oct 5, 2017)

Only two players breaking par today, thankfully one is my joker.
I also have a player at +9 ........... not my finest choice!


----------



## Fish (Oct 5, 2017)

Although I've lost a player with no notification that he's no longer playing and no automatic replacement has been put in, my 5 guys are doing well with 2 in the top 3 &#128526;


----------



## Slime (Oct 6, 2017)

Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear.
Just one inside the top 60 ...................... and he's T49!


----------



## Imurg (Oct 6, 2017)

I've already beaten Fraggerluck this week.
We've picked virtually identical teams except I have Branden Grace and he has Graham Storm.
Storm's missed the cut and Grace hasn't so........&#128077;&#128077;
Not hugely interested in the rest&#128512;


----------



## Fish (Oct 6, 2017)

Lowry had an epic fail today and dropped down like a stone, Dunne is hanging in there and was a good pick &#128077;


----------



## Imurg (Oct 6, 2017)

Imurg said:



			I've already beaten Fraggerluck this week.
We've picked virtually identical teams except I have Branden Grace and he has Graham Storm.
Storm's missed the cut and Grace hasn't so........&#128077;&#128077;
Not hugely interested in the rest&#128512;
		
Click to expand...

Ha!
Forgot they cut after 3 rounds in the Dunhill....


----------



## Capella (Oct 7, 2017)

By an interesting coincidence, all my 6 players are playing the same course on the first three days, so they all played the Old Course on day one, Carnoustie yesterday and are playing Kingsbarnes today. And so far they are all under par, but I am afraid, just being under par is not going to cut it this weekend. Could be worse, though.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 9, 2017)

I've only gone & had a winner! Well played Tyrrell desoite having the Jinx on your back


----------



## Capella (Oct 9, 2017)

Good week for me. All six of my players made the cut and I had both, Tyrell Hatton and Ross Fisher. The only downside is that I had Rory as captain and he was the one from my team who finished lowest. But nevermind, got me from 19th to 17th place in the league, so all good.


----------



## Slime (Oct 9, 2017)

Another shocker from team Slime ....................... hey ho!


----------



## Yant (Oct 9, 2017)

Still on top.

:ears:


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 9, 2017)

dropped down two places,


----------



## Fish (Oct 14, 2017)

All 6 through and 3 in the top 10 &#128540;&#128526;&#128077;


----------



## Slime (Oct 14, 2017)

Only four through, but three in top ten ....................... but NOT my joker!!!
A lot of teams are very similar this week, it's all down to picking the right captain, which I don't think I have.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 15, 2017)

All 6 through and 5 in the top 10.
Skipper is my worst player at the moment....&#128546;


----------



## Imurg (Oct 15, 2017)

Imurg said:



			All 6 through and 5 in the top 10.
Skipper is my worst player at the moment....&#128546;
		
Click to expand...

All 6 going to finish top 15 and, at the moment, Ross Fisher is bringing home some serious bacon&#128077;&#128513;


----------



## Fish (Oct 15, 2017)

All 6 to finish, 2 in the top 10 plus the current leader, will be a reasonable week, a couple fell away today but can't complain, although my captain is the lowest of my 6


----------



## Slime (Oct 15, 2017)

Like my golf ...................... abysmal.


----------



## Siren (Oct 16, 2017)

How the hell am I leading this?


----------



## Slime (Oct 19, 2017)

Oh dear!
Only got one in red figures .


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 19, 2017)

1st, 2nd and 4th but my captain is doing an Elvis impression, way way oh down.


----------



## Kolbeinn (Oct 20, 2017)

This is so cool


----------



## Slime (Oct 20, 2017)

Kolbeinn said:



This is so cool



Click to expand...

What is?


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 22, 2017)

1st and 2nd and 2 tied in 12th, best week for a while 

captain scored nil x2, so he helped plenty


----------



## Slime (Oct 22, 2017)

I had yet another disaster ................... and I'm running out of time now!!


----------



## Capella (Oct 23, 2017)

I had Garcia as captain. The rest didn't do much.


----------



## Fish (Oct 28, 2017)

Got 4 in the top 10 with my captain being the highest although I canâ€™t see anyone dislodging DJ but could still be a decent week for me.


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 5, 2017)

finally caught our friendly moderator ptf


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 5, 2017)

full_throttle said:



			finally caught our friendly moderator ptf
		
Click to expand...

not a hard task Rob, all my picks seem to start well then fade badly


----------



## Imurg (Nov 5, 2017)

full_throttle said:



			finally caught our friendly moderator ptf
		
Click to expand...

Not that much of an achievement though is it Rob...&#128537;&#128537;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 6, 2017)

Had Rosey this week but not as captain. Slipping down the table week by week, down to 7th now and nearly 3m behind. It was all looking so promising.


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 12, 2017)

wasn't there a cut off> all six players picked up points, 
still above ptf, but now in 23rd place in the league


----------



## Slime (Nov 12, 2017)

I only scored with five players as I had one withdraw after round one.
My captain was useless but thank goodness for Branden Grace.


----------



## Slime (Nov 16, 2017)

Taking a bit of a gamble this week, needs must and all that.
I've not picked Fleetwood, Rose, Garcia or Rahm.
Early days, but things not looking too good ....................... yet!


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 16, 2017)

I've gone the opposite direction and picked Fleetwood, Rose, Garcia, Rahm, Hatton and Fitzpatrick. Tommy not looking brilliant so far today, but not beyond recovery.


----------



## Slime (Nov 16, 2017)

As is now the norm, my captain is the worst player in my team ................... yet again!


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2017)

I kept my team from last week because everyone I drop a player or 2 they then go and win or have a blinder, so I've stuck &#128540;


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 19, 2017)

I guess that's it for the year, an honourable 23rd
must try harder next year


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 19, 2017)

Here is the Top 10 -

Congrats to the winner 

1	Porky Oliver Fan Club 	29,608,227	
2	Rorysnewclubs	28,492,875	
3	Taylormade 007	28,459,387	
4	Highlanders	28,430,890	
5	Raesy92	27,994,785	
6	Tiger's Wood	27,724,661	
7	sportsbob's scramblers 	27,115,428	
8	Slime's Slammers	26,324,992	
9	Bunker Blues	25,483,441	
10	Pargrinders	25,477,247	


I will set it all up for next year again when it starts an hopefully they dont mess with the format


----------



## Imurg (Nov 19, 2017)

1st to 10th in a year.....I feel like Leicester &#128552;
I need to contact certain Pros and get them to pay me to not pick them.....they do better when I don't!


----------



## Slime (Nov 19, 2017)

A quick shout out to Phil for doing all the dirty work for us this year and next.

Cheers mate :cheers:.


----------



## Fish (Nov 19, 2017)

Decent 6th finish in the last Comp but stayed at 17th overall.


----------



## BrianM (Nov 20, 2017)

Happy with 4th in my first year, onwards and upwards for next season.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 20, 2017)

Had a season like Arsenal. Started well, making it look easy, mess up in a couple of the big ones and end up finishing outside the Top 4. Should have finished a lot higher than 6th! Ah well, not too bad.


----------



## fenwayrich (Nov 20, 2017)

This is certainly the only thing I have won this year in golf. Thanks to Justin Rose who I picked as captain for one of his wins, and also to Liverpoolphil for organising the League.


Hopefully, the Porky Oliver Fan Club will be reformed in 2018 to honour of another wonderfully named player from yesteryear, Ky Laffoon.


----------



## Siren (Nov 20, 2017)

Cheers Phil for running it again, really happy with 2nd.

Congrats fenwayrich


----------



## drewster (Nov 23, 2017)

Here's to next year chaps.  Perhaps next year we could have a ball sweep as an incentive ? If everyone pledges a sleeve of balls then they could be allocated to 1st ,2nd and 3rd places dependent upon the numbers or would this be a pain in the backside to implement ???  Just an idea !!


----------



## Slime (Nov 23, 2017)

drewster said:



			Here's to next year chaps.  Perhaps next year we could have a ball sweep as an incentive ? If everyone pledges a sleeve of balls then they could be allocated to 1st ,2nd and 3rd places dependent upon the numbers or would this be a pain in the backside to implement ???  Just an idea !!
		
Click to expand...


I'd be up for that, good call.


----------

